# [SOLVED] Camera lens with water in it. HELP!



## b_rich

My Samsung TL105 digital camera has a little issue. I dropped it in a lake and came back and got it out about 12hrs later. I opened the camera up taking th back half of the camera off. I put the actual camera and all in a bowl of rice for over 24hrs. The camera turned on no problem. For the most part, everything works normal other than the LCD screen has a little damage, but I don't mind that much. The pics though now are really blurry and foggy like. So i did some research about maybe taking the lens out and cleaning it. I read that i could leave it out in the sun and it would evaporate the fog/water on the internal lens. Now the lens shows up black on the screen when i take a picture. The pic below is the pic i took before the lens went black. I took a pic of my computer.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Camera lens with water in it. HELP!*

Remove the battery and place the camer/lens in a warm dry place. It may take several days - the water will eventually evaporate. If in doubt, leave it for a week.


----------



## b_rich

*Re: Camera lens with water in it. HELP!*

Well here is what the picture looks like now.... It is blackened like.
I didn't leave it out in the sun... I mentioned the black in my first post. Thanks again for replying.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Camera lens with water in it. HELP!*

Hi b rich and welcome to TSF and our Photographers Corner :wave:

As Donald suggests, leaving the camera in a warm dry place should bring it back to use, but it's not guaranteed. 

Remove as much as possible from it and open all the little covers (battery, memory-card etc. and leave it in an airing-cupboard or just above a radiator (but not on the radiator). Whatever you do, don't leave it in the direct sunlight though.


----------



## b_rich

*Re: Camera lens with water in it. HELP!*

Well thanks for your help both. But, its like a miracle, my lens works fine now. The lcd screen just has damage, but like i said no big deal.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Camera lens with water in it. HELP!*

Great news indeed, thanks for the update


----------

